# Pigeon temperature tolerance?



## CirrusNine

Hello,
Just wanted to know what temperature extremes feral pigeons are able to survive in (with adequate food and water in a shaded loft). I live in Sacramento, CA where it can get as low as 30 degrees F to as high as 110 in the summer. 

Regards,
Lance


----------



## brotherstwoloft

HI,I'M NOT WORRIED AT ALL ABOUT THE 30 DEGREE TEMP.BUT THE 110 IS SOMTHING TO BE CONCERNED ABOUT,JUST MAKE SHURE THEY HAVE SOME SHADE AND A BATH.A TRAY ABOUT 4 INCHES DEEP 16 WIDE AND 24 LONG SHOULD BE JUST FINE,JUST CHANGE THE WATER AT LEAST 2 TO 3 TIMES A DAY.


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com,

Thank you for thinking about our feral flocks. Do you want to build them a shelter?

It is not so much the temperatures you're talking about, but adequate protection from wet and drafty weather and predators that could threaten the pigeons.

I live in Florida where the temp. reach upper ninety's and my birds do just fine. Pigeons can adapt. As said already water for drinking and bathing in the hot weather is extremely important. An aviary in the summer where they can get fresh air and shade. They would need a loft to keep out cold air drafts and wet rain in the winter. Pigeons can't tolerate sitting in wet, damp, coop either. Also, they should have a predator proof coop.

Treesa


----------



## Christina Coughlin

I only have one feral but 20 total. Our low was -20 and our highs are about 110 also. 

We bought a "viper" water mister to hook up that I hang in the flight along with lots of water and two baths each day for summer. 

Now this year was the first really bad cold we have had and we would have lost them all but we took them in the house, they were outside at -5 though and seemed to do fine. I gave then another feeder and that held corn, and they were all paired up so they would cuddle too.

Just watch the weather and if things are unusual for your area then I would start to get concerned.

Hope this helps,
Christina


----------



## CirrusNine

Thanks for the temperature info.
It turns out that my rescued "Betty" took off and hopefully found a mate (as opposed to being eaten by a predator.) So my son and I got two new members from a local flea market (strange to have pigeons for sale to the general public...) and built this nifty outdoor loft. They seem to be quite happy with plenty of room to move.

Regards,
Lance


----------



## CirrusNine

Pics of the new blokes...


----------



## Guest

Lance

Hi. The photo of your new birds is magnificent. Your son and the two birds look proud, and the loft is beautiful.

But there's one thing it needs. Is that 1 inch chicken wire? It's not strong, and, if i'm right, the holes are too big. Hardware cloth is better to keep racoons and weasels out, and snakes could be a problem.

Someone else with more knowledge will tell you the specs.

Al

[This message has been edited by AlStreit (edited February 10, 2004).]


----------



## maryco

Lovely birds you got there









Mary


----------



## CirrusNine

Thanks for your kind words.
Building the loft was a good weekend project!
The only natural critters we have in my back yard are:

occasional cats
assorted small birds
white egrets
squirrels
small rodents
and a 1 foot-long garter snake

I hope the chicken wire will keep those out and my birds in.










-Lance


----------



## Skyeking

I have heard of too many tragedies with the chicken wire! They don't keep nothing out!

You just got your birds, and the smell of the pigeons and their eggs will attract all kinds of predators like you haven't seen before! 

Trust me, we never had snakes before,( and we live in Florida) until our pigeons layed eggs. The scent brought them in, and snakes can get in thru the smallest holes, and they keep coming back. It is the same with raccoons and hawks. You don't want to find out the hard way.

Do yourself a favor and get hardware cloth, as described above, or 1/2 X 1/2" wire, that is 16 gage. 

Treesa


----------



## DPyra

You can get hardwire in small amounts cheaply. For an outdoor aviary, the smaller the holes the better. And you can staple it right over the chickenwire. I'd cover the bottom up to about the height of your son atleast. There have been posts warning of the determination of cats. Cats are deadly to pigeons, and can get through chickenwire as if it's not there. One post warned to "never underestimate a determined cat". Having had a run in with a "determined" cat, I'm inclined to heed this advice. I'm just glad there was no bird involved at the time. All I lost was a wire ring off my hand. Also, no one has mentioned this as far as I know but, a full sized chicken can stick it's head through chickenwire. We had chickens when I was a kid. We kept them in a pen inside our shed, so the chickenwire was enough. One lost part of the comb on the top of her head when she pulled back in because she thought she was stuck and panicked. If a chicken can do that, then a pigeon can too. It's not a good thing for them to be able to do this. Congrats on the beautiful birds and good luck.


----------

